# Prayers for my brother..



## southwoodshunter (Jan 23, 2013)

some know that my brother has been battling cancer, for 5  years now, we haven't gotten good news in the last week. 
headed back to Emory tomorrow to meet with another Dr.
could sure use some extra prayers right now...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

You got em Wanda. Prayin` for the best for ya`ll.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 23, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 23, 2013)

You got em!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 23, 2013)

Wanda,

I do promise to pray for him and the family.  Emory is a good place to be for healthcare.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 23, 2013)

My Prayers are added Wanda.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 23, 2013)

Praying for a positive outcome..............


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 23, 2013)

you got them


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent some your way.


----------



## jagman (Jan 23, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jan 24, 2013)

my prayers for your brother for a good outcome. our prayers for those with him


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks ya'll... 
they started him on another chemo, it's more agressive than the others, will be continuous for 96 hours, hope to have good news after this. he has lost alot of weight, and has to have blood and platelets every day. it's in his blood it's called multiple myeloma.  for good news !!!


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 26, 2013)

Praying for your brother, I also pray for each of you to continue to give him the strength he will need to overcome this.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wanda,
My Prayers are being sent for your Brother and your entire family during this time.  I sure hope for a positive outcome on this latest type of treatment too.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry I just seen this Wanda. We got it covered though just keep me posted.


----------



## CAL90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2013)

JUST saw this thread, Wanda, you know you all have my  's!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the prayers everyone, the other treatment only made things worse. So he told them he wanted to come home. they sent him home Saturday morning, and Hospice has come in to help. Still need lots of prayers for the upcoming weeks. 
He has alot of faith and strength and knows God will take care of him.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> JUST saw this thread, Wanda, you know you all have my  's!



Same here girl. The Big C sucks Big time.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 5, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone, the other treatment only made things worse. So he told them he wanted to come home. they sent him home Saturday morning, and Hospice has come in to help. Still need lots of prayers for the upcoming weeks.
> He has alot of faith and strength and knows God will take care of him.


As you know, I know all to well what your/were going through prayers for strength, peace, and comfort.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wanda, Chris told me about this last night. Please know that our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Feb 7, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Update on my brother, sadly I have to say he passed away Friday afternoon.  Cancer is such a horrible disease, 
he suffered more than he deserved, he was a very easy going guy, always willing to help everyone out..
the link to the funeral home http://www.raineyfuneral.com/
his name is Calvin Massey 
Thank you all for your prayers, I truly appreciate them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2013)

Wanda, our prayers are with you and your family during this time. Sheryl and I send our regrets...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear! My condolences!


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss......................


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your family's loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2013)

Wanda,

So sorry to read this.  I will be in touch.

MM


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Wanda. I am sure that pretty smile was comfort to your brother in his tough moments.  luya....C


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2013)

My heart is heavy Wanda, since I heard the sad news.

My prayers with you, your sisters and Donna.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wanda I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers sweet girl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2013)

I am very sorry for you and your family. we will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 18, 2013)

Prayers to your family... sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Update on my brother, sadly I have to say he passed away Friday afternoon.  Cancer is such a horrible disease,
> he suffered more than he deserved, he was a very easy going guy, always willing to help everyone out..
> the link to the funeral home http://www.raineyfuneral.com/
> his name is Calvin Massey
> Thank you all for your prayers, I truly appreciate them.


 Wanda, again, I am late in finding stuff out............. my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 21, 2013)

My condolences Wanda. Y'all are in my Prayers.


----------



## PastorRay (Feb 22, 2013)

May God's grace hold your hearts in love


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Wander, Prayers sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Update on my brother, sadly I have to say he passed away Friday afternoon.  Cancer is such a horrible disease,
> he suffered more than he deserved, he was a very easy going guy, always willing to help everyone out..
> the link to the funeral home http://www.raineyfuneral.com/
> his name is Calvin Massey
> Thank you all for your prayers, I truly appreciate them.


Just saw this thread Wanda. Very sorry for your loss and you know that you'll be in our prayers.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm late on this one. Please forgive me. Prayers lifted for you and your family. God bless you!


----------

